# One of my ghost mantids



## Nightberry (Feb 13, 2010)

I ordered three ghost mantids a few weeks or so ago (they arrived three days after ordering, so no they dident just now arrive lol), and all the care sheets that said they don't move much must have never met these guys! XD Very active little things, either that or they hate pictures! Lol. This is the only one we could get to actually sit still long enough to take a good picture. We named her Sam.


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 13, 2010)

Congrats on your new babies!  Sam is looking good, and I wish you the best of luck with them all.


----------



## hemiram04 (Feb 13, 2010)

Congrats and good luck with them


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 13, 2010)

Always love to see babies on fingers!


----------



## Opivy (Feb 13, 2010)

she's cute!


----------



## kookamonga (Feb 14, 2010)

definitely a cutie pie :&gt;


----------



## Nightberry (Feb 15, 2010)

Aww, thank you everyone!  Hopefully I can get the others to stay still sometime so I can take pictures of them to  xD


----------

